# directions to Myrtle Beach from I-95



## CAROLW (Jun 14, 2009)

I see this question has been asked before, but the last post I saw was about a year ago, and there was several different recommendatios.

We are travelling from New Jersey on a Friday (6/19) or Sat. Just me and (2) 7 yr olds in the car. I want the quickest route (of course)...scenery isn't at all important. We are staying at the Marriott Oceanwatch.

Any advice?


----------



## Don (Jun 14, 2009)

Take exit 193 to Dillon.  Go thru Dillon and get on 501 at Latta.   501 takes you straight to MB.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 14, 2009)

*Directions: Dillon SC to Myrtle Beach SC - 76 miles*

*
I-95 *

Starting in DILLON, SC on N 2ND AVE 
go toward E MAIN ST 

Continue on HIGHWAY 301 S/US-301 S 
Continue on N RICHARDSON ST(US-301 S) 

Take ramp onto US-501 S toward MARION/MB

Take ramp onto VETERANS HWY(SC-22 E) 
toward MYRTLE BEACH/NORTH MYRTLE BEACH 

Take ramp onto N KINGS HWY 
Bear Left on No. OCEAN BLVD 
Turn Left on GRANDE DUNES BLVD 
(near 82nd St. medical center)

Turn on COSTA VERDE DR 

Arrive at 
Marriott Ocean Watch
8500 Costa Verde Drive 
Myrtle Beach, South Carolina 29572 
Phone:  1 - 843 - 692 - 5500 

*Time: 1 hr 36 mins*


----------



## bullroc3 (Jun 17, 2009)

I just found this post and hope you get it in time. 

We own at the Broadway Sheraton and have camped in MB. We have completed this trip several times. SR501 can get quite congested at times so we tried this one.

In Dillon, turn left on route 9 and follow it all the way to route 31, the Carolina Parkway. It is mostly a two lane road but not much traffic. Then head south on the Parkway to MB and your destination.


----------



## AMJ (Jun 17, 2009)

I got these directions from a Myrtle Beach forum. We have tried many different routes and found these directions to be the quickest. 


•	I -95 to US -264 (exit 119) just past Wilson, NC;
•	264 east  
•	117 south  (Goldsboro and Mt. Olive)
•	I-40  south to exit 416 which is I-140 (bypass)
•	I-140 towards Brunswick beaches/Myrtle Beach
•	17 south
•	9 north
•	31 south
•	22 east
•	17 south (Stay left as 17 splits into bypass or business)
•	Left on 82nd Ave.

An OceanWatch employee who used to live in Maryland gave us these directions. 


From Lumberton 295 south:

•	Get off on exit 14 on Highway 74 east
•	410 east  or south
•	701 south through town of Loris
•	22 east
•	17 south (Stay left as 17 splits into bypass or business)
•	Left on 82nd Ave.

Joyce


----------



## jeany1020 (Jun 17, 2009)

*the other way*

i'll be returning from myrtle beach on friday july 3rd from wyndham's ocean blvd. to nj. i know this is going to be a hellish time to be driving up i-95 home but i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions. any other route then i-95thru dc/baltimore? thanks


----------



## Don (Jun 18, 2009)

The  only other way I know of would be to take Rt. 58 E. from Emporia, VA; thru Norfolk, VA (I-664); across the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel on Rt. 13 and up the Delmarva Peninsula to Wilmington, DE ( or over to the Cape May Ferry).


----------

